# Post your Highest Uber Fare



## zaner

New Years Eve I had a $270 Uber Surge fare that only took 25 minutes. Thats about $600 an hour. Lawyer money my people.

*bow*


----------



## Larry B

Dang Zaner, you are zoomin past me on that one. I haven't made $270 in a day. And hey let's not forget that out of that $270, Mr Uber will get his 20% = $54. $270-$54=$216. 

My highest fare is somewhere around $50. I really need to start taking those 5 hour energy drinks and working night shifts!


----------



## leelee

$270! is that even possible? I like my bed too much...The most I got was $96 on St. Patty's day surge. I put on Get Money right after and rap'd like a gangsta in my car haha


----------



## blair

my highest fare is $150 on a long ride in surge pricing.


----------



## dana

I grossed $600 in fares on Halloween in Hollywood. Saw some good costumes too!


----------



## Nyrick

I Surged for a $167 fare.


----------



## SavyOne

My highest fare is only $83. You guys are killing it. Maybe I need to move to a bigger city.


----------



## peanutbutter

I've only got one Surge fare in all my time driving Uber and it was very short. I didn't take someone on a $48 regular fare, but it was a long ride home.


----------



## tess

$116 highest fare = $95 earned


----------



## hybridman

$164 on 5x surge pricing NYE. We were partying then eh


----------



## steveO

i've clocked a $93 fare.


----------



## michaeljackson

New to the game, my highest fare is $37. "I'm bad"


----------



## Jeeves

$123


----------



## dp3

$102, non surge. In 3 months of doing this I've never had a surge fare. I think it's a myth in San Diego.


----------



## Jeeves

That's quite a regular fare! Did you drive 60 miles?


----------



## dp3

Jeeves said:


> That's quite a regular fare! Did you drive 60 miles?


Yeah I drove some girl from right where I live out to her house on the other side of town. Then waited for like 15 minutes for her, then drove her straight back.









Did this last night at Coachella. At 1:15AM, a couple of British guys wanted me to drive them to Hollywood.


----------



## smoothOP

My highest fare has been $92. Proofs in the pudding for you dp3! Then what did you do considering it was 2:30 am and you were in Hollywood? 
You got a screenshot Zaner? I think dp3 is the current official winner.


----------



## dp3

I live in San Diego, and I just drove home. I had worked (in my office) all day yesterday, then drove out to Coachella after that and worked all night. I got to my bed at 6:00AM. I'm still exhausted.

I'm sure there's money to be made out in Coachella today, but all the extra miles just weren't worth it for me. I'll just drive SD today, as I'm sure there are less cars on the road here due to the 5,000 Uber cars putting around the desert.


----------



## michaeljackson

Dp3 representing big fare! Nice screenie brotha.


----------



## UberXNash

$126 on a 85 mile trip


----------



## UberComic

$52 from Pasadena to LAX airport.


----------



## Nyrick

Thats not funny  SmoothOP says you guys get 95% of the fare in LA is that true?


----------



## UberComic

I hear Uber's cut jumps back to 20% as of today.


----------



## wutang

95% but the fares lower. So will they raise the fare back up? Sounds like they are eating it in La for a pricewar. My opinion is they should focus on quality of service rather then customer numbers.


----------



## Dave

We're at 95% in Monterey, CA, but it's a very new area.


----------



## Sydney Uber

You've got a love surge pricing!

A better than average night just got heaps better

19.25km
19mins 44secs
58.50km/hr
3X Surge


----------



## TheSheibs

$119 New Year's Eve, 3x surge.


----------



## jakeV

If you woulda just ran the meter around the block Sydney you would have beat Dp3s confirmed record of $224.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jakeV said:


> If you woulda just ran the meter around the block Sydney you would have beat Dp3s confirmed record of $224.


Funny thing was when the guy came out he thanked me for getting there so quick. I asked why and he said he was doing his arse in a Poker game. I told him about the surge and warned him that his losses hadn't stopped yet! He still gave me 5stars.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jakeV said:


> If you woulda just ran the meter around the block Sydney you would have beat Dp3s confirmed record of $224.


Just remember its not a fair comparison just looking at the dollar amounts - I'm on $3.25 p/km base and the Aussie dollar, ain't worth a USD.

Then you've gotta rip Uber's 20% and GST (goods and services Tax) 10% off the gross fare.


----------



## jakeV

Either way DP3 still holding it down with his crappy night at Coachella and one super fare!


----------



## Sydney Uber

jakeV said:


> Either way DP3 still holding it down with his crappy night at Coachella and one super fare!


Yep, I can't wait to get back out there after Hols, I've seen a definite Surge pattern emerge on Sat & Sun mornings in wealthy areas, some of the driver stats that the local office emails out to us are incredible, and must include a couple or more good surge jobs.


----------



## SunSmith

$87 for 12 miles on New Years Eve (surge pricing). That was a good night fare wise.


----------



## wutang

Snagged a surge 3x over the weekend for $149 fare. Then got caught up in the boonies picking up teenagers that were 10 miles away and wanted to ride 1 mile.


----------



## SoCal_Uber

$89 from West LA to Long Beach....would have hung out in Long Beach for the day taking on fares since they are short in UberX drivers there, but I'm unfamiliar with the territory so just drove back. Surge would have been nice.


----------



## UberComic

Just drove a guy from Pasadena to Highland, which is east of San Bernardino. Flying low on the 210 freeway with no traffic in the carpool lane. Fare was $87.73. Had to drive all the way back though.


----------



## UberCool

Had a "flat fare" of $175 from Boston, MA to Twin Rivers Casino in RI, Took under an hour each way, and the high rollers worked for Uber and kicked in an extra $100 bonus for being honest with them sharing about also driving for Lyft.


----------



## Django

$161 NYE 2am surge ride to the burbs.


----------



## SeahawkTim

$79.48, no surge. Picked up a couple and their young boy at the LAX Marriott, drove them to Van Nuys airport. (The guy was a private pilot, as it turned out.) Drop off the wife and son, drive him all the way back to the hotel, with a pit stop at Carl's Jr. Dude gave me a $20 tip on top of it.


----------



## lerichman

$74 I suck


----------



## UberComic

Took a break at home yesterday afternoon. I'm on the north side of Pasadena away from where most of the Uber action is near Colorado Blvd and Old Town.

Got a request for five minutes north of me in Altadena. Rider was headed to his doctor in West Hills and asked if I could wait since he thought he would only be in there ten minutes. I told him to tell the nurses to tell me to go if it would be longer.

About twenty minutes later I ask the receptionist to see if he wanted me to end the trip and leave, and he said "no." I stayed since it was in an area that I would have to drive 15-20 out of to get a request. He was finally done 45 minutes after we got there.

It was the riders first time using Uber, and he was happy at the end of the trip. Even asked if he could request me next time.

And now, here's the total.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberComic said:


> Took a break at home yesterday afternoon. I'm on the north side of Pasadena away from where most of the Uber action is near Colorado Blvd and Old Town.
> 
> Got a request for five minutes north of me in Altadena. Rider was headed to his doctor in West Hills and asked if I could wait since he thought he would only be in there ten minutes. I told him to tell the nurses to tell me to go if it would be longer.
> 
> About twenty minutes later I ask the receptionist to see if he wanted me to end the trip and leave, and he said "no." I stayed since it was in an area that I would have to drive 15-20 out of to get a request. He was finally done 45 minutes after we got there.
> 
> It was the riders first time using Uber, and he was happy at the end of the trip. Even asked if he could request me next time.
> 
> And now, here's the total.
> 
> View attachment 72


So did you give him your phone number? If he is close to home and a new rider he may be very easily trained to give you heaps of notice. Could be an excellent personal client


----------



## UberComic

I gave him my business card.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Hate to do this guys - but do remember we have 20% taken as commission and 10% taken in GST (goods & services tax).

These are Black Car rates. The biggest job is one my darling wife did on NYE at 5.75 surge. Only a little over 6 miles and 30 minutes hard work through the city road closures and traffic


----------



## xxx

zaner said:


> New Years Eve I had a $270 Uber Surge fare that only took 25 minutes. Thats about $600 an hour. Lawyer money my people.
> 
> *bow*


I think we had a fare nearly $1K in Sydney. Will check and get back to you. NYE! fare was only approx 8kms super surge!


----------



## Uberzilla

On surge price.2 months ago


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uberzilla said:


> View attachment 211
> On surge price.2 months ago


That is very nice! Is that in a SUV, Black or UBERX? How long did the job take to finish?


----------



## canorski

$307 for taking a 20 something year old kid from isla vista to hermosa beach, ca.


----------



## Jeeves

Somehow $307 now seems minuscule? $586! Think I could get a flight and car to Hawaii for that!


----------



## Art

My record is $399 coachella to lax flat rate suv.
2nd is $307 Calabasas to city of orang suv.


----------



## SoCal_Uber

Sydney_U, 

Surge @ 5.75X !!!! Thats nuts........as in Hawaiian Macadamia nuts......exotic, buttery and tasty....


----------



## Uberzilla

No guys my was not Suv or Uber black, just UberX trip lol


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uberzilla said:


> No guys my was not Suv or Uber black, just UberX trip lol


That is impressive! How long were the riders in your car for? Did you get all their birthdays to send cards out to them?


----------



## thazigler

75.76 no surge


----------



## Viraj

i know guy make job $780 uber one time me though @298


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

*$245 @ Coachella - Indio to Palm Desert (25ish miles) , 4x surge at 4am ($8/mi)*









*4th of July fares (consecutive rides...) 
$147 Santa Monica to Downtown LA at 5x surge on 4th of July around 2300.







*


----------



## London UberExec Driver

£65 for a fixed fare to Heathrow Airport to central London with an additional stop. 

As London is densely populated, with the wealthier parts next to the centre (known as the West End) where most people work and go for nights out, quite often fares are minimums or not much above that, though in busy periods jobs usually come up almost immediately after you drop off.


----------



## mp775

Interesting evening last night. I fit in a couple of trips around town after my real job and decided I was done around 6:00. Headed for home, with the app still on, and got a ping about 5 blocks before I got there. Rider was in Central Falls; what the heck, it's only 2 miles past home. Probably a quick $15-20 trip downtown. I hit accept, then the phone rings. It's the rider. "Can you take me to Springfield?" 83 miles, 89 minutes, $216.85. And I outran a severe hail storm getting home . 

I'm a little nervous now, though; the trip shows up in the Dashboard but isn't included in the 1 day Summary! Out of four trips in the past 24 hours, the 1 day Summary only shows three, and the total includes two trips before Springfield and one after. I recall seeing that Rasier might hold $100+ fares for a week before paying them, but the Summary? I sent off an e-mail to Partners inquiring if I'm actually going to get paid for it...


----------



## David DiCostanzo

$84.07 from Irvine to West Hollywood.


----------



## UberGirl

$111 Beverly Hills to Newport Beach and got an invite from them to join for a dinner at mastro's. Too bad I had to go back to La and go back empty. So basically round trip for 111 which is not great


----------



## London UberExec Driver

£84 today! No surge.


----------



## Sal29

My biggest fair was $597.64. A drunk college guy who got kicked out out of the beach house by his friend at 2 am in North Wildwood NJ. 
He wanted to go to Lewes Delaware and didn't care how much it cost at the time. The GPS first took me to the cape may ferry, but it wasn't running. I told the drunk guy who was almost asleep. He said to just get him home no matter what. The GPS kept telling me to go to the ferry. I programmed a route towards new castle deleware, then dover, then Lewis. This is the only way I could stop the gps from taking me to the Cape May Ferry. I paid about 8 or 10 dollars in tolls. The guy woke up and was somewhat sober when we got to Lewes de and gave me directions to his house. He asked me what the damage was. I made an excuse that it will take a very long time to process. I did not want him to get a shotgun after he found out how much his fair was.


----------



## UberComic

Pasadena to Duarte at 10x after the Beyonce/Jay Z concert.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberComic said:


> Pasadena to Duarte at 10x after the Beyonce/Jay Z concert.
> 
> View attachment 612


Yee Haa!


----------



## Bender

$145 on a 15 minute 9.7 mile trip from South El Monte to Covina after the Hard Summer rave.


----------



## Uberzilla

South El Monte to West Hollywood 12x Surge Price 780$


----------



## OriginalGeek

UberX after the Beyonce concert last night. Pasadena to West Hollywood, about 24 minutes.


----------



## Vahansuberx

Pasadena to downtown $213.11 at 8.25 surge.


----------



## UberSF

$200 2x surge SF to San Jose morning


----------



## nicholsj100

I made $289 last night on a SUV surge X3. 33min around 25 miles. Dropped a dude off then two chicks.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

This is my highest recently, 275 + 8 in tolls, for 62 miles Laguna Beach to Santa Monica UberBLACK.

German tourist heading back to her hotel.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Last night got a $120 tip on a $49 SUV fare...

Mastro's @ crystal cove to balboa Bay resort.


----------



## UberHick

96.00. 26 miles. 2.0 surge.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

$66.58. I took home $47.94. XL ride that lasted an hour!

This is my 5th week. I've completed over 160 rides. Still no surge. Not even on thanksgiving day.


----------



## UL Driver SF

I can't. They didn't want their picture posted on the net. Something about the cops might recognize them.


----------



## Courageous

I've never had a surge fare. Highest fare so far, $92 ... about 60 miles


----------



## moniker

zaner said:


> New Years Eve I had a $270 Uber Surge fare that only took 25 minutes. Thats about $600 an hour. Lawyer money my people.
> 
> *bow*


 $135.00 for 10.00 minute drive Holloween weekend. Is it just me or have the fares dropped again recently? seems that last couple weeks they are really low. Took a few rides last night, one which was 40 minutes at 10:30pm is Beverly Hills thought it would be decent it wound up being 27 dollars and drive home was 45 minutes. starting to wonder why on earth I am doing this.


----------



## Nick781

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Last night got a $120 tip on a $49 SUV fare...
> 
> Mastro's @ crystal cove to balboa Bay resort.
> View attachment 849


Teach me your ways.


----------



## LGC

Not my all time highest, but it's def worthy of this thread.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LGC said:


> Not my all time highest, but it's def worthy of this thread.


THREAD#79/LGC: At @$100/hr., was this due to SURGE
or SUV? Looks like wicked slow traffic, too. Gotta
enjoy the few well-earned victories when you can!


----------



## Uberdawg

$394.00 for XL on a 5.8X surge. Time was 28.25 Distance 18.8 miles Fare of 67.60. surge of 326.40, Ubers cut 78.80, net 315.00. Damn shame there aren't more of those, but then I guess we wouldn't have any riders either.


----------



## pako garcia

Sal29 said:


> My biggest fair was $597.64. A drunk college guy who got kicked out out of the beach house by his friend at 2 am in North Wildwood NJ.
> He wanted to go to Lewes Delaware and didn't care how much it cost at the time. The GPS first took me to the cape may ferry, but it wasn't running. I told the drunk guy who was almost asleep. He said to just get him home no matter what. The GPS kept telling me to go to the ferry. I programmed a route towards new castle deleware, then dover, then Lewis. This is the only way I could stop the gps from taking me to the Cape May Ferry. I paid about 8 or 10 dollars in tolls. The guy woke up and was somewhat sober when we got to Lewes de and gave me directions to his house. He asked me what the damage was. I made an excuse that it will take a very long time to process. I did not want him to get a shotgun after he found out how much his fair was.


Did brake the news the next day?


----------



## LGC

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> THREAD#79/LGC: At @$100/hr., was this due to SURGE
> or SUV? Looks like wicked slow traffic, too. Gotta
> enjoy the few well-earned victories when you can!


SUV, multiple stops, long wait times, and ridiculous traffic all helped.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

$80 with 2.1x surge


----------



## pengduck

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> Last night got a $120 tip on a $49 SUV fare...
> 
> Mastro's @ crystal cove to balboa Bay resort.
> View attachment 849


Spit or swallow? Like I have to ask. LOL


----------



## KrisThuy

7x surge 170$ uberx 3months ago

4x 150$ last week


----------



## Toby

Sydney Uber said:


> You've got a love surge pricing!
> 
> A better than average night just got heaps better
> 
> 19.25km
> 19mins 44secs
> 58.50km/hr
> 3X Surge
> 
> View attachment 17


You are proud to price gouge people? No wonder people are starting to hate uber


----------



## Sydney Uber

Toby said:


> You are proud to price gouge people? No wonder people are starting to hate uber


Mate! If some silly sod believes the UBER hype that their App is the answer to all their transport needs then let him tap away at a screen at his own peril!

He was too effing lazy to ring around for quotes, too lazy to establish a relationship with with an established "old-school" limo operators who would NEVER think of taking advantage of a long term client and triple his rates.

Toby, have you been living under a rock? This IS the new way to do business. When did you see Hotel Rooms stay at the same rate on NYE? Flight costs spiral up when there is a big finals game on.

Rock up to a check-in counter with 3lbs more luggage than allowed and watch an airline go for your throat.

An App is the solution to all the world's ails! No need to talk with soul soon when Robot cars come calling.


----------



## Frank Bullitt

$345...which led to a weekly payout of $1041


----------



## Argos

A little over $250. 2 hour trip to another town for some business men. 

I try to not drop in on conversations but it was a 2 hour ride so what are you going to do. They talked about having political problems getting in the way of their new business model. 

Cheapened the excitement of the fair for me when compared to running a business so big, it's having problems in the government's it's trying to expand in.


----------



## ulf

$ 200.00 drive from Naples to St.Petersburg ,the rider was on his way to a meeting and his car broke down .
2 1/2 hours each way ,Uber takes $40.00 ,Gas $ 50.00 so not that great


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

$414.28 Redondo to Indio

After 270 miles $135 expenses and Uber cut of $100ish 
I'm left with $180 for 6 hours of work 
Before taxes 
Meh! Had a lot better surges 12 miles $187.96 

17 miles $170 mostly over a year ago hard to come by nowadays


----------



## RnoldCh

$210 9x dtla to Pasadena and a $20 tip.. Really cool cuz.. Said I was doing a good service driving drunks home


----------



## FalksGuy

$396 for an hour drive from Niagara Falks, Ontario to Hamilton Ontario.


----------



## phxsuns1016

Had an XL after the cotton bowl that was 472.00


----------



## JohnD

One thing I learned... on 3 fares, what tge customer was billed was not what I was paid... I had one fare that was a 5x surge, rider paid 6.8 surge... i had one that paid me 8 x surge, he was charged 11.5 surge... too many games


----------



## devilmountain

165 on a non surge trip. It was a 118 mile round trip to pick up some girl.


----------



## uberpvd15

$48.70 (after Uber took their cut) on January 1, 12:39 AM for a 5.5 mile trip.


----------



## Chattanuber

140 on a 9 mile trip on 1/1/16.


----------



## Oscar Levant

zaner said:


> New Years Eve I had a $270 Uber Surge fare that only took 25 minutes. Thats about $600 an hour. Lawyer money my people.
> 
> *bow*


I had a $498 trip from San Diego to Woodland hills, it was an UberBlack, though.


----------



## JimS

$189.95 - 5.8x trip, three locals, three drop off points, split fare. Interestingly, it was the only split fare of the night.


----------



## MikesUber




----------



## UberPissed

zaner said:


> New Years Eve I had a $270 Uber Surge fare that only took 25 minutes. Thats about $600 an hour. Lawyer money my people.
> 
> *bow*


Not if you are a legal aid attorney.........


----------



## Maven

Any Out-of-Country destinations, Canada, Mexico, or Guatemala? Did you need a passport? Exceed the maximum?

Uber - 4 hours
Lyft - 100 miles or $500


----------



## Lee239

It was a round trip a guy who forgot his keys in his other car near a boat ramp. 

No tip but decent ride no dead miles, I've done shorter distance trips that have taken longer.


----------



## aarona3184

Been driving for about three weeks. On my first night, the second rider I picked up was going from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon. I got about $110 for that, but no passenger on the return trip. Last night I got a 4.8 surge, about 6 minute ride, $23


----------



## Seandamon211

$311 drive from pgh airport to Corning New York


----------

